# Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....



## Michael H (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo 

Da ich erst seit einem Jahr zum Thema Teich gefunden habe , und eigendlich nie im Garten was Gemacht haben ( etwa 1000 qm )ausser es war mal eine Party , muß ich sagen Respekt was ne Arbeit .

Dachte mir damals , machste halt ein Loch , Folie rein , Pumpe an und gut ist.
Fische waren auch gleich gekauft . Im Moment klappt das alles mit Wasser und Fischen . 
Nun hab ich zuviel Fische ( Teichauflösung , sollte 20 Goldfische drin sein und 80 haben wir dan endgültig rausgeholt ) . Hab aber schon Abnehmer für der Überbestand (ein Glück ).

Nun weil man ja langeweile hab , Bau ich aus der alten Wanne ein Biobecken wo nur Pflanzen reinsollen , ( Hab mich ja belehren lassen hier im Forum das etwa 1000 Liter zuwenig sind für ein Paar Fische )

Bin jetzt dran die Wanne zu verkleiden mit Sandsteinen , für meine Verhältnisse klappt das auch , ist aber eine Sauarbeit , dachte damals schon beim Ausgraben vom Teich das das eine Schufterrei sein , das ist noch mal eine Nummer Härter .

Deswegen mal meinen Respekt an Alle Teichbauer , was ihr da auf die Beine Stellt , 


Hier noch ein Bild von meine Fast Fertigen Biobecken ...

P.s.: wenn wer noch Pflanzen über hat , ich wüsste da einen Abnehmer


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Hallo Michael.

Ich habe mal dein Thema in eine andere Rubrik verschoben. Ich denke hier bei "Mein Teich und ich" kommst Du besser zur Geltung.


----------



## Michael H (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

So ich mach mal hier weiter..
Mein Bio - Pflanzen - Klär - Becken ( wie man es nun auch nennt ) wäre auch soweit .
Wasser drin , alles dicht , Perfekt .Nun kann ich den Rest Zumauer´´´´n
Hat die alte Teichwanne auch noch ihren Zweck gefunden .

Nun hät ich doch noch eine Frage , den Auslauf zum ( große ) Teich ist im Moment oben . Wär es nun besser , das Wasser von Unten noch oben raus laufen lassen ...?


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Nee, nicht von unten. Das macht man nur bei selbstgebauten filtern.
Im teich macht man den einlauf knapp unter der oberfläche (-10 bis -30cm) oder oberhalb der oberfläche.

Mandy


----------



## Nori (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Wenn ich das richtig deute, bringt dir das Becken momentan recht wenig - das Wasser kommt vom Filter und läuft auf direktem Weg zum Auslaufrohr, dass zum großen Teich führt.
Du solltest zwar das Niveau des Rohres beibehalten, damit im Fall der Fälle der Pegel in der "Klär-Kammer" die momentane Höhe behält, aber das Abgangsrohr sollte nach Unten geführt werden - also einfach einen Bogen draufstecken, damit das Wasser vom Bodenbereich des Klärbeckens abgenommen wird .

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

So Das Becken wäre dann soweit fertig ,bräuchte jetzt nur noch Pflanzen für in und um das Becken .
Einwenig muß ich ja auch meine Maurer Künste verstecken ....

Ablauf hab ich nach unten verlegt und läuft alles Prima............

P.S.: Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich Pflanzen brauchen .....


----------



## lotta (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

 Hi Michael,
echt schön hast du dein Becken eingemauert
Und wenn du nun noch diesen hässlichen Mülleimer
und das Einlaufrohr ebenso schön verkleidet bekommst, ist es perfekt finde ich
Pflanzen hab ich momentan leider noch keine für dich, hab selber erst umgebaut und neu bepflanzt (sicher aber im nächsten Jahr)...
Doch wenn du im Moment, nicht allzuviel € ausgeben möchtest, kaufe Restposten 
(z.Zt 50%billiger)in den Bau oder Gartenmärkten...
(die sind meist schon viel größer , als am Anfang , der Saison)
Oder überrede den einen oder anderen User von hier, 
noch mal ausnahmsweise,
nur für dich (gegen Porto und einen kleinen Obolus) doch zu versenden:beten
ich wünsche dir weiterhin so viel Engagement und Erfolg,
 bei deinen Projekten wie bisher


----------



## Michael H (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Danke Danke

Der Mülleimer wird auf alle Fälle noch Verkleidet , hab da schon was im Hinterkopf . Aber die Liebe Zeit , geht leider nicht so schnell wie ich dachte .

Das Auslauf / Einlauf Rohr zum Teich wird auch noch Versteckt , bin noch am Überlegen ob es Pflanzen oder Steine werden .....


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

... oder einfach zu den anderen Mülltonnen stellen. :smoki
Aber Vorsicht wegen der Verwechselungen.  

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Michael H (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Da Heute wieder mal so ein Geiles Wetter war , wurde der Teich kurzerhand zum Schwimmteich umfunkioniert ...


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Ja Platz ist im kleinsten Teich - ich erspar euch jetzt Aufnahmen von mir im Neoprenanzug als ich Anfang November nochmal "zu Wasser" musste - die Zeiten sind vorbei - der geneigte "Teichianer" kann nun alles vom Ufer aus erledigen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## lotta (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Hei Michael, ne süße "Kröte"(Seerosennixe), hast du da in deinem Teich
ich sagte doch, zum Baden perfekt
@ Nori
schade, dieses "Neoprenfoto"von dir, hätte ich doch allzu gerne gesehen(und sicher nicht nur ich)


----------



## Michael H (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Hallo

Mal wieder ein kleiner Zwischenstand meines Bio Becken . Dank andreas w. und Chris2109 hier aussem Forum hab ich einen Großen Schritt nach vorne gemacht zwecks Bepflanzung meines Becken´s.
Denke mal man kann es Ansehn , wenn mal alles angewachsen ist , sollte das Becken meine Erwartungen Erfüllen...


----------



## andreas w. (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

... schön ! Einfach und passend beschrieben - einfach schön, der neue Teich. Aber meinste nicht, die Pflanzen sind jetzt etwas zu viele? Je nachdem was Du alles reinsetzen willst. Die Krebsscheren und dann wird´s eng. Das Gras am rand sollte wirken, aber pass auf - wenn´s angewachsen ist, geht´s ab wie sau.

Dann mal bis demnächst, hat Spaß gemacht Dich kennen zu lernen. Andreas.


----------



## Michael H (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Hmmm Andreas , eigendlich will ich ja das das zuwächst , das ausdünnen wenns mal überhand nimmt sollte kein Problem sein , mal sehn wie das Grünzeug ab geht . Hab ja die Pflanzen in Große Kiesel Steine gesetzt ,

Bin mal gespannt wie es in 1-2 Monaten aussieht , Bilder folgen Selbstverständlich ..


----------



## andreas w. (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Na dann mal Vollgas . Bis dann.


----------



## Michael H (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Hallo

Mal wieder ein kleines Update von meinem BioBecken

Heute sind mal wieder Pflanzen rein gekommen , und ich denke mal das Reicht mal für den Anfang .
Wasser noch ein bisschen Trüb, sollte sich aber legen die nächsten Tage .

Dank nochmal an Ynnette und Andreas w. für das Material


----------



## andreas w. (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Gerne, das war der Kaffee wert


----------



## Michael H (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Hallo
Schreib mal hier weiter geht ja auch um den Teich in diesem Thread.

Heute bei dem Schönen Wetter hatte ich mal wieder nichts zu tun und hab ein wenig am Teich weiter gebastelt .
Da die Vergrößerung nun Fest steht für nächstes Frühjahr auf etwa 15 Kubik , gehts auch mit der Filterplanung und Bau einwenig weiter. Hab durch Zufall einen Kleinen 1000 Liter IBC Ergattert . So werde ich am Schluß auf etwa 1000 Liter Filter Volumen kommen . Vorher hab ich so 400 Liter angepeilt.
Also Heute gleich den IBC geholt und um 40 cm im Boden Versenkt . Da ich ja einen Teicherhöhung von etwa 30 cm abstrebe , sollte das genau Passen .
Kommt natürlich auch noch ein Sichtschutz um den IBC , so das man spüter nichts mehr sieht von der Technic.


----------



## Maximoto (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Ich finde deinen Bachlauf / Wasserfall einfach nur schön. Den wenigen Platz m.M.n. optimal ausgenutzt. 

Hast du dafür "einfach" nur mit Steinen den ganzen Spaß aufgetürmt sag ich mal und dann den wasserfluss mit KG-Röhren bestimmt?
Also so sieht es für mich zumindest aus. 

Wirklich sehr schön.


----------



## Michael H (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Hallo Maximilian
Hab einfach mit Grund aufgefüllt bis ich die Schrägen in etwa hatte , dann die KG Rohre drauf gelegt und dann mit den Großen Steinen eingemauert . Dann hab ich noch die Rinne des KG Rohres mit Estrich gefüllt und kleine Kieselstene reingedrückt . Einfach wären das knapp 2 Meter geworden , fand ich dann ein wenig kurz , so kamen noch zwei 45 Grad Bögen dran und das ganze wieder zurück .
http://http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GC516tP9M3k&feature=c4-feed-u
Hier mal ein YouTube link des Bachlauf's....
Ist ein Schönes Geplätscher


----------



## Maximoto (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Sehr clever 
Wie speist du den Bachlauf?


----------



## Michael H (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Eine kleine 500 Pumpe , die ich aber noch gedrosselt hab , soll ja schön Langsam durchlaufen .


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Hi Michael!
Wird der Auslauf noch kaschiert? Im schlimmsten Fall werden Dir die Kiesel in's Wasser rutschen.Ich würde das mit einer Ufermatte bewerkstelligen.Dann ist das KG-Rohr abgetarnt.

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael H (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

@Ron
Ne da Rutscht nicht weg , die steine liegen ja in Estrich Beton .
Das mit dem Auslauf Tarnen ist so eine Sache , mir gefällt auch nicht das man das KG Rohr sieht , wollte es erst anmalen damit es nicht mehr so auffällt oder halt mit irgend einem Gewächs zuwachsen lassen .
Da lass ich mich noch Überraschen was ich damit vorhab nächstes Jahr .


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Michael!
Ich meinte nur das Auslaufrohr!
Andere Idee: Wie währe es denn mit einen Speier aus den Dachklempner-Bereich (Löwenkopf) oder anderes?

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael H (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Achso du meinst Oben .....
Ja da weiß ich auch noch nicht so recht , kommt Zeit , kommt Idee ....


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Michael, weißt Du nicht was ein Speier ist,es ist ein Wasserauslauf, aus Kupfer oder Zink. Von innen und außen mit farblosen Sprülack beschichtet behält er fast sein aussehen bei und Du hast auch kein Abrieb.

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael H (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Doch mir ist schon klar was ein Wasserspeier ist , hab halt bei mir nur ein Loch in den großen Findling gebohrt , nen 18 Kupferrohr durch und vorne ne Platte davor ,


----------



## nicodine (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Hallo Michael, wie verträgt sich denn das Kupferrohr mit Deinen Fischen? Ich dachte das kommt nicht so gut, oder ist das noch vertretbar? Ich wollte mal eine Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier an den Teich stellen, da sagte mir der Verkäufer: Fisch und Kupfer: Lieber nicht...
LG Nicole


----------



## Michael H (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Ich würde meinen kein Problem . Den Stein gibt es bestimmt schon 3 Jahre so wie er da steht . Der war schon da als ich noch die kleine Wanne hatte mit ein paar Bachlaufschalen . 
Sind vielleicht auch nur 15 cm und ein Bogen 18 Kupfer Rohr . 
Bis jetzt hat sich noch kein Fisch beschwert .


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*

Wir reden an einander vorbei, den Findling betrachte ich jetzt mal als Anfang Deines Bachlaufes, aber ich meinte das Ende, mit dem halben KG-Rohr ,was aussieht wie eine Schütte!

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael H (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Dicker Respekt an alle Teichbauer ....*



samorai schrieb:


> Hi Michael!
> Wird der Auslauf noch kaschiert? Im schlimmsten Fall werden Dir die Kiesel in's Wasser rutschen.Ich würde das mit einer Ufermatte bewerkstelligen.Dann ist das KG-Rohr abgetarnt.
> 
> LG Ron!





> @Ron
> Ne da Rutscht nicht weg , die steine liegen ja in Estrich Beton .
> Das mit dem Auslauf Tarnen ist so eine Sache , mir gefällt auch nicht das man das KG Rohr sieht , wollte es erst anmalen damit es nicht mehr so auffällt oder halt mit irgend einem Gewächs zuwachsen lassen .
> Da lass ich mich noch Überraschen was ich damit vorhab nächstes Jahr .


----------

